# Interior Walls



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

I've seen some post about using vinyl for interior wall designs. Does anyone have a few pictures to post of this type of work? Thanks in advance.

Carl


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I done many jobs but dumb me didn't take pictures....
People always say how it good for home use but I always done for businesses
Salons/Nail Places/Photographers ect.

They used for stations, phrases, product location ect.

Very easy thing to sell to people and good money in it.
I would cut 2 lines 8" high buy 8" each using 631 and get 100 bucks for 5 min. work and 2 bucks in vinyl


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

here is one did for a tanning salon: 100_2259 pictures from art photos on webshots inside and outside...

side of our office wall: MySpace.com - www.ndesigns.net -NDesigns Screen Printing [NDesigns] - Photo 37 of 57


above one of our bathrooms: MySpace.com - www.ndesigns.net -NDesigns Screen Printing [NDesigns] - Photo 14 of 57


our money tree: MySpace.com - www.ndesigns.net -NDesigns Screen Printing [NDesigns] - Photo 15 of 57


monkey boy: MySpace.com - www.ndesigns.net -NDesigns Screen Printing [NDesigns] - Photo 18 of 57

skaters: MySpace.com - www.ndesigns.net -NDesigns Screen Printing [NDesigns] - Photo 19 of 57


new lobby: MySpace.com - www.ndesigns.net -NDesigns Screen Printing [NDesigns] - Photo 25 of 57


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice kriscad........I've done a few for customers, but I've only installed a couple and never took pics.


----------



## zymerguyer (Feb 15, 2007)

Very nice stuff. That money tree is really cool.


----------



## Hwy101 (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's one I did for a custom bike shop.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Great examples of what can be done.


Carl


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Sandy , I got one off ebay last summer, evrything was fine. Cutter works good. Shipping was pretty fast also.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks to all that shared photos i hope to try my hands at some wall graphics (hopefully tommorrow). It's nice seeing what people are doing.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## embgals (Dec 28, 2008)

I am new to vinyl and was wondering if there was a special type of vinyl you use and where is a great place to buy it?

Thanks!

Tina 
Embroidery Gals


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Sign Supplies & T-Shirt Supplies for Vinyl Cutters & Inkjet Printers - Beacon Graphics, LLC
Grimco, Inc. Wholesale Sign Supplier
www.fellers.com
Sign Making, Sign Supplies, Vinyl Cutters, Sign Cutters, Vinyl Banners, Wide Format Color Printers, Laser Engravers

Oracal 651 or 751 work great


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I recommend using Oracal 631 vinyl, it has a matte finish and it will peel off leaving nothing behind.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

*there is a special product made by Oracal, ORACAL 638 M Wall Art.*

it can be reposotioned multiple times on painted walls without leaving any vinyl residues.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

cmyk said:


> *there is a special product made by Oracal, ORACAL 638 M Wall Art.*
> 
> it can be reposotioned multiple times on painted walls without leaving any vinyl residues.


 638? I've never seen/heard of that. Can you link me?


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

this is the link:

http://www.orafol.com/index.php?id=145&pid=638&L=1


----------



## embgals (Dec 28, 2008)

Would that be good for having a monogram on a dance floor as well or is there something else for that?

I am totally new and thank you for taking the time to help me decide what I need to be getting for what I want to offer....

Tina 
Embroidery Gals


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Is it for temp. use or long term?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

cmyk said:


> this is the link:
> 
> http://www.orafol.com/index.php?id=145&pid=638&L=1


 Thanks for the link, it looks like it's only a european product, as I can't find anything on Oracal's american website about it. I wonder how different it is then 631.

Again thanks for the link.


----------



## embgals (Dec 28, 2008)

It would be temporary as they would need to be able to remove it at the end of the night...

Thanks;

Tina
Embroidery Gals


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

you are welcome!
i can't imagine that Orafol affords to ignore a market such as USA 

so, i believe they must sell this product in the states, perhaps with some other name...ask your supplier

and i believe that there are some other manufacturers with a similar specific product

i have no ideea about 631 and 638, but there must be some significant diferences, as they bothered to elaborate a specific product for wall decorations.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

One time use? regular vinyl usually comes off pretty easy within one day... Might need a little heat : )
Air release vinyl is great but is usually white for printing and there is cheap a/r vinyls that are for temp. use but again white... just use 631 : ) that other stuff don't see to be an american product as someone else mentioned


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

embgals said:


> Would that be good for having a monogram on a dance floor as well or is there something else for that?
> 
> I am totally new and thank you for taking the time to help me decide what I need to be getting for what I want to offer....
> 
> ...


the product you are asking for is called floor graphics. 

Product details: Orafol Europe GmbH

leter edit: i see now that you don't need long term use, so a regular vinyl should be ok


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a customer who wants a border on his office wall. How do I tell my cutter to cut straight lines so I'll end up with a border that is 15 inches wide and 7 feet long? I use Signblazer. Thanks.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

just cut strips and over lap them... pretty easy


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> Thanks for the link, it looks like it's only a european product, as I can't find anything on Oracal's american website about it. I wonder how different it is then 631.
> 
> Again thanks for the link.



Same here, looks to be a UK product only (the 638 Wall Art).

I wished that MACtac made their wall vinyl that's removable more available in the US. It's mostly sold in the UK. 

Nevertheless, can't go wrong with Oracal 631, I like that product!


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

mrbigjack50 said:


> just cut strips and over lap them... pretty easy


What I ended up doing was going into Signblazer, clicked on rectangle and set it to cut 15" x 92". That worked, however, when the cutter pulled all the length through, the vinyl moved as if the tension was not tight enough. It cut the lines straight even though the vinyl itself was pulled on an angle. Any ideas on how to eliminate that problem? I cant' get the tension any tighter. Maybe I should have set it to go through the cutter at a slower speed? It was pulling it throught pretty fast.


----------



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are four wall quotes that I did this past weekend. I used oracal 631 and had a rough time getting the fancy script to stick on the tan wall. There was not enough area to the quote for it to have a good bond with the wall. The masking kept pulling the quote so I finally cut the masking down the middle and worked one line at a time. I used my squeege to press down on the letters while removing the masking. The Disney font went in a playroom and the Rubber Ducky went in the bathroom.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

That font looks like curly one but a little nicer, what font is it if you don't mind me asking and great job


----------



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

I do believe that the script is called Scriptina.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ah thank you very much : )


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Good job, Luke. Looks nice! That would be a great product for people who sell infantwear. Those would look great in a nursery. They could sell wall decals along with onesies.


----------



## mayank (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello, I am from India and want to buy some Oracal 638. I am just curious how much does it cost inUS? ay, a 50 metre roll?


----------

